# Willy Petes



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 7, 2021)

So for Christmas my wife gave me a bar of Willy Pete's Pink Mist chocolate, white chocolate with strawberry and Carolina Reaper mixed in. Good stuff, lots of chili flvor, hint of white chocolate and finally some heat.

So today, I picked up another Pink Mist and Really Hot Bar (RHB), dark chocolate with Carolina Reaper.

For those who havent heard of Willy Petes they are a small chocolate company out of Harwinton CT and is Vet owned.

I have one of each of the above bars, who wants one of these bars? First come, first serve. PM me your address and Ill send you the bar of choice.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 7, 2021)

Sent


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 7, 2021)

Replied


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 7, 2021)

Pink Mist is gone, RHB still up for grabs


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks man! I can’t wait, this is why I love this website!!!!


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome brotha, hope you enjoy it


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 7, 2021)

Very kind of you Kevin. I can’t have the sugar or I’d be all over this haha. Man I bet that spicy Chile with strawberry and white chocolate is an amazing explosion of flavor.


----------



## hopkinsb (Jan 8, 2021)

Nvm


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 8, 2021)

KDS, Nice gesture BUT too hot for me ! :)


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 8, 2021)

Anyone else brave enough to try the RHB?


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 8, 2021)

Wow anyone???


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 8, 2021)

They are scared, surprised Chili hasnt responded


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 8, 2021)

That’s true! Where is he at?! He needs to try this lol


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 8, 2021)

chilerelleno
 where are you, come out come out where ever you are


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2021)

Well okeydokey...  Dibs on the RHB!  
Please and thank you, PM sent.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 8, 2021)

Sweet deal. Hope ya enjoy it


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 8, 2021)

Kevin DeShazo

Ya want to take the One Chip Challenge?


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 9, 2021)

Ill step up to the plate take it.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 9, 2021)

Kevin we'll need either video or pics


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 9, 2021)

Hahaha, ummm yeah sure


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 9, 2021)

Ohhhh it’s on now!!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 9, 2021)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Ill step up to the plate take it.


Al'righty, we have another challenger!
Kevin the challenge is done on video, you must eat the chip and survive a minimum of five minutes with nothing to eat or drink.
Send your video to me and I'll post the thread in the same manner as the others.
I'll get the chip out to ya asap.








Here is my video, and my first challenger 

 73saint






						ChileRelleno vs #OneChipChallenge
					

Today I received my box from Paqui with my #OneChipChallege tortilla chips. And with much excitement got right down to it with these hot lil'muthas.    It's a large crunchy tortilla chip caked with chile powder and seasonings, so powerful is the odor of capsaicin oils it can be smelled through...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				








						73saint vs #OneChipChallenge
					

And here we go with with @73saint  who accepted the #OneChipChallenge. He takes it head on like a champ and makes it look easy.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 9, 2021)

Omg this is awesome!!! You guys seen the peanut challenge as well?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 13, 2021)

Kevin DeShazo

Your One Chip Challenge' went out yesterday.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 13, 2021)

It was nice knowing 

 Kevin DeShazo
 .


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 13, 2021)

chilerelleno
 just got back from the post office, bar should arrive in 3-5 business days. 



 yankee2bbq
 nice knowing my tastebuds and colon


----------



## WV_Crusader (Jan 13, 2021)

Lol I haven’t tried this chocolate yet but it smells amazing!!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 14, 2021)

Good luck Kevin! 

Ryan


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks, Ryan. Kinda looking forward to it, see how badly this goes lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm kinda looking forward to it also! Since it's you and not me... too hot for me. I'm not sure if eating it would be the worst or the day after. 

Ryan


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 14, 2021)

Generally I domt go this hot but simce it was offered, said sure why not torture myself a little bit. Lil self punishment is good for ya every so often lol


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jan 15, 2021)

So my chip arrived today, I have the next 3 days off, so will man up and do the challnege this weekend.

Thanks 

 chilerelleno
 , I tracked your bar, says should be there Tuesday


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 15, 2021)

Good luck Kevin! I have done the chip challenge before. Its pretty hot but you wont die. I enjoy hot stuff but this is the worst thing I have ever eaten.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 15, 2021)

Don't be


Kevin DeShazo said:


> So my chip arrived today, I have the next 3 days off, so will man up and do the challnege this weekend.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Good to hear it got ya quickly, look forward to seeing/posting your Challenge video.
I'm also very much looking forward to trying that RHB... YUM!


----------

